# Neue Corsair Hydro 100i dreht voll auf



## elementz (29. Oktober 2019)

hey

habe eben obige AIO verbaut.

Der Lüfter 1 dreht volle Pulle auf.
Lässt sich auch mit icue nicht regeln.
Lüfter 1 geht ohne Probleme.


Was könnte das sein?


----------



## elementz (30. Oktober 2019)

SOO habe die Anschlüsse der Lüfter getauscht und nun geht es..
Komisch aber naja...


Nur habe ich ab und an ein USB Disconnect Sound und dann ist die RGB Beleuchtung auch kurz raus.
An was könnte dies liegen?

Habe die Pumpe am Sata und am CPU Fan.
Stimmt das so?

Manche sage der normale CPU Fan liefert nicht genug.
Der Stecker  hat auch nur einen Pin belegt am CPU FAN Anschluss..


----------



## Ellina (30. Oktober 2019)

eventuell ne Wackelkontakt was das diconecting erklären würde.




elementz schrieb:


> Habe die Pumpe am Sata und am CPU Fan.
> Stimmt das so?
> 
> Manche sage der normale CPU Fan liefert nicht genug.
> Der Stecker  hat auch nur einen Pin belegt am CPU FAN Anschluss..



sollte so klappen.


----------



## elementz (30. Oktober 2019)

Die Abstürze lag an HWinfo wie es ausschaut.
Scheinbar vertragen sich Icue und Hwinfo nicht gut.

Verstehe zwar immer noch nicht wieso ich die Fan Anschlüsse wechseln musste damit sich beide Regeln lassen aber Hauptsache es geht..


----------



## RNG_AGESA (30. Oktober 2019)

elementz schrieb:


> Die Abstürze lag an HWinfo wie es ausschaut.
> Scheinbar vertragen sich Icue und Hwinfo nicht gut.


waaaas? 
auf keinen fall 
total unwahrscheinlich! 
ausgeschlossen


----------



## Ellina (30. Oktober 2019)

elementz schrieb:


> Die Abstürze lag an HWinfo wie es ausschaut.
> Scheinbar vertragen sich Icue und Hwinfo nicht gut.
> 
> Verstehe zwar immer noch nicht wieso ich die Fan Anschlüsse wechseln musste damit sich beide Regeln lassen aber Hauptsache es geht..



A dass mit ICue und Hwinfo64 kann nicht sein bei mir funktioniert es.
B CPu Fan anschluss weil die Aio kein funktion hat die das mainbord mit den pumpen fan anschluss halt steuern kann. Dass geht halt über den cpu fan anschluss wiso du das nicht verstehst weis ich leider auch nciht.


----------



## elementz (30. Oktober 2019)

Ich bin nicht der Einzige bei dem Icue und HW Probleme macht.
Diverse Foren sind voll damit habe ich gesehen.


----------



## Viking30k (30. Oktober 2019)

Ich kann es bestätigen icue und hwinfo mögen sich nicht. Icue läuft normal sobald hwinfo gestartet wird fangen meine commander pro das spinnen an.

Sie funktionieren zwar normal aber zeigen komische Werte an die Temperatur Fühler z.b. Alle 0° oder auch kurz mal 119° 

Lüfter Drehzahl Anzeige springt auf über 15.000rpm was nicht stimmen kann der würde ja abheben 

Sobald hwinfo beendet wird ist alles wieder normal


----------



## Ellina (30. Oktober 2019)

Viking30k schrieb:


> Ich kann es bestätigen icue und hwinfo mögen sich nicht. Icue läuft normal sobald hwinfo gestartet wird fangen meine commander pro das spinnen an.
> 
> Sie funktionieren zwar normal aber zeigen komische Werte an die Temperatur Fühler z.b. Alle 0° oder auch kurz mal 119°
> 
> ...



Vielleicht liegt es auch einfach an der Icue version. Ich habe ne älter hwinfo version und ältere version von icue und das läuft.

Hwinfo64 v5.92-3580
icue v3.16.56(software-Version)


----------



## elementz (30. Oktober 2019)

Icue hatte beim ersten Start sofort die Firmware geuptatet.
Ich versuche mal eine ältere Version.

Ich hatte die vormontierte Wärmeleitpaste von Corsair genutzt.
Diese ist laut diversen Testern recht gut..
Beim Abziehen der Folie blieben mittig zwei kleine Punkte an der Folie hängen.
Temps sind unter Last in Spielen 60.
Also passt.
Die freien Stellen ( sehr klein ) sollten durch den Anpressdruck geschlossen werden oder was meint Ihr?


----------



## Patrick_87 (31. Oktober 2019)

elementz schrieb:


> Ich bin nicht der Einzige bei dem Icue und HW Probleme macht.
> Diverse Foren sind voll damit habe ich gesehen.



Hey 
HWinfo wird immer Probleme machen mit Icue, hatte ich damals auch , sobald du HWinfo öffnest stürzt Icue ab oder Lüfterdrehzahlen werden nicht mehr angezeigt usw. Es gibt aber eine Lösung dafür. 
Doppelklick auf HWinfo, dann auf Settings klicken, dann auf Safety klicken und dort gibt es einen Haken bei Corsair link and asetek support. Den musst du weg machen.
Dann ließt HWinfo keine Daten mehr von Icue aus und du hast keine Probleme mehr damit 

Die AIO würde ich bei CPU Fan abstecken und auf AIO_PUMP anschließen, dann musst du aber ins Bios gehen und unter Monitoring dann bei CPU FAN auf Ignore stellen, sonst hast du jedes mal beim Starten von Windows einen CPU Fan Error weil dein System denkt du würdest den PC starten 
ohne das ein Cpu Kühler angeschlossen ist. 
Ich hatte auch eine Aio von Corsair, bei mir hat es so wunderbar funktioniert


----------



## elementz (31. Oktober 2019)

Ich werde das nachher mal austesten.

Und zu dem Punkt mit der Wärmeleitpaste?
Da blieben eben 2 kleine Stellen an der Folie kleben.
Schätze mal je 1mm bis 1,5mm maximal.
Das sollte sich durch den Anpressdruck aber ausgleichen oder?


Habe mich nun mal eingelesen.
Die Pumpe bezieht den Strom rein über den SATA wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe.
Der Anschluss am CPU Fan ( nur 1 Kabel belegt vom 3 Pin ) dient wohl nur das keine Fehlermeldung kommt.
Die Regelung der Geschwindigkeit geht wohl rein über USB..
Mit nur einem belegten PIN sollte es doch egal sein wo der dranhängt.

Ich habe im BIOS nichts eingestellt.
Läuft aber mit dem Tipp für HW Info nun wunderbar,
Manche schreiben was von Dauer 12Volt im Netz aber sollte doch egal sein da die Pumpe nen SATA hat?!


----------



## Patrick_87 (1. November 2019)

elementz schrieb:


> Ich werde das nachher mal austesten.
> 
> Und zu dem Punkt mit der Wärmeleitpaste?
> Da blieben eben 2 kleine Stellen an der Folie kleben.
> ...



Das es mit HWinfo läuft freut mich  Hatte ich dir ja per PN geschrieben. Zur Paste: Klar mach dir da mal keine Sorgen. Das Zeug ist ja keine Knete die hart ist und bleibt wo sie ist , sondern sobald der Prozessor erst mal heiß wird und der Anpressdruck stimmt verteilt sich das ganze sowieso. 
Wirst du später beim demontieren sehen das alles verteilt ist.
Wie die Pumpe genau geregelt wird weiß ich gar nicht, Ich weiß nur das mir damals gesagt wurde ich soll sie an AIO_PUMP anschließen, so habe ich es gemacht und es hat problemlos funktioniert. 
Wenn es bei dir über CPU FAN läuft , sich regeln lässt und keine Probleme auftreten dann ists doch okay. Ich will es nur immer perfekt haben, sonst würde ich bei jedem Problem immer denken es liegt daran das ich es falsch angeschlossen habe, falls ICue mal abkackt oder so


----------



## elementz (4. November 2019)

Problem ist zurück.
Der Lüfter drehte gerade wieder voll auf.
Aber immer nur Lüfter 1.
Habe ICUE neu installiert aber es war immer noch da.

Gerade eben nach paar Minuten hat er sich dann wieder gefangen.
Jemand eine Idee?

Ein Wackelkontakt wäre komisch da der Rechner ohne Bewegung auf dem Tisch steht.

EDIT
ICH GLAUBE ich habe das Problem gefunden.
Bei einem Stecker saß der Pin sehr locker und da gabs wohl nicht richtig Kontakt.
Habe nun die Stecker mit Isolierband fixiert und die Kabel aneinander umwickelt das dieser Pin nicht mehr rutschen kann.
Ich denke mal daran wird es gelegen haben.


----------



## Viking30k (4. November 2019)

Hm am Lüfter oder an der Aio?


----------



## elementz (4. November 2019)

DIe Lüfetr werden direkt an die Pumpe angeschlossen.
Das Weibchen der beiden Stecker war iwie locker.
Da rutschte ein PIN immer fast raus..
Ich denke mal das wird das Problem gewesen sein


----------

